# suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot



## jungfischer+++ (25. Dezember 2011)

hi leute,
ich suche einen kabellosen Fischfinder oder ein kabelloses Echolot (eins das man z.b. auswerfen kann), weil bei uns im vereinsgewässer bootsfahren verboten ist und es auch keine seekarte gibt. Es braucht keine hohen tiefen erkennen (unser gewässer ist glaub ich max. 15 m tief). wär aber super wenn es den gewässeruntergrund erkennen könnte, also sandbänke, krautfelder und so.
 habt ihr da zufällig erfahrungen oder tipps für mich. 
vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*



jungfischer+++ schrieb:


> hi leute,
> *ich suche einen kabellosen Fischfinder* oder ein kabelloses Echolot (eins das man z.b. auswerfen kann), weil bei uns im vereinsgewässer bootsfahren verboten ist und es auch keine seekarte gibt. Es braucht keine hohen tiefen erkennen (unser gewässer ist glaub ich max. 15 m tief). wär aber super wenn es den gewässeruntergrund erkennen könnte, also sandbänke, krautfelder und so.
> habt ihr da zufällig erfahrungen oder tipps für mich.
> vielen dank im vorraus


 



Kein Problem,:m

Kormoran abrichten.:q



So,jetzt ohne Scherz.Willkommen im AB,werden garantiert noch bessere Tips als meine kommen.#6


----------



## Sebastian8686 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*

Moin,
schau dir mal von Humminbird die Modelle an ( SmmartCast RF)

gruß


----------



## Chiforce (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/350210249887?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

aus USA (Fuß und °F)
aber "günstig"

MfG


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PROFI-Fishfi...668134640?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item20c07964f0
hab ich selber


----------



## Slick (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*

Der hier 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...otter/fischfinder-smartcast-rf-25e/detail.jsf


oder

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PROFI-Fishfi...r&clk_rvr_id=300906112938&hash=item20c07964f0

Ich hab den FC60X und ich rate von dem hier ab

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Funk-FISCH-F...654493105?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item2567c105b1

reinster Schrott(habe ich auch).


----------



## lio18168 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*

Hi, mal ganz ehrlich taugen die Dinger wirklich was? 
Bin auch am überlegen mir so ein Teil zu kaufen. Hat jemand einen Fischfinder im Einsatz und kann mal was darüber berichten.

Danke  lg Lio


----------



## Chiforce (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*

Ich Hab das Teil (smartcast) im Einsatz, Fische wirste damit wohl kaum finden, bzw. wenn dann nur kurz, ABER es ist sehr hilfreich um sich ein Bild der Unterwassersituation zu machen und zum Loten auch recht hilfreich.

#6


----------



## peterpanik (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*



Slick schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Funk-FISCH-FINDER-Echolot-Funk-Fischfinder-Trend-Wireless-Fishfinder-Neu-/160654493105?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2567c105b1
> 
> reinster Schrott(habe ich auch).



Das kann man so aber nicht sagen!

Ich hab das gleiche gerät auch von ebay aber für 32€ geschossen (neuware aus hongkong)

zu loten ists ok, fische wirste damit nicht finden, damit kannste dir aber nen guten überblick über die tiefe machen! zeigt auch recht zuverlässig den bodengrund an. Es sollte nur bei der benutzung wenig wind herrschen da die "wellen" sonst das ergebnis verfälschen


----------



## Hecht69 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*

Ich hab das FC60X mal getestet und habe es zu rück gesendet absolut unbrauchbar nicht mal die Gewässer Tiefe hatt gestimmt.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*

Interesse hätte ich auch wohl an solchen Geräten, nur stellen sich da ein paar Fragen, die für mich ungeklärt sind...


Wie bringe ich die "Geber" aus? 
Mit der Angelrute oder per Hand auswerfen (wie schwer sind die und gehen die kaputt, wenn die aufs Wasser auftreffen) oder an ein kleines Boot (Fernbedienung) befestigt und dann rausgefahren?

Oft steht der Messwinkel des Gebers (beispielsweise 90 Grad).
Wenn das Gewässer an dem Stück beispielsweise 10 Meter tief ist, ist die zu erkennende Stelle aufgrund der 90 Grad Berechnung recht groß.
Auf dem Display des Nehmers wird doch aber nicht zu erkennen sein, wo z.B. genau das kleine Loch auf dem Grund ist... oder?


----------



## Slick (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*



peterpanik schrieb:


> Das kann man so aber nicht sagen!
> 
> Ich hab das gleiche gerät auch von ebay aber für 32€ geschossen (neuware aus hongkong)
> 
> zu loten ists ok, fische wirste damit nicht finden, damit kannste dir aber nen guten überblick über die tiefe machen! zeigt auch recht zuverlässig den bodengrund an. Es sollte nur bei der benutzung wenig wind herrschen da die "wellen" sonst das ergebnis verfälschen



Ich habe beide

http://img254.*ih.us/img254/142/bild0237s.th.jpg

und bei dem gelben Fishfinder ändert sich beim einholen nur die Tiefenanzeige(kein grafischer Hinweis).Die Bodenstruktur ist einfach in dem Display eingefügt(eingeklebt).Beide sind zum loten okay,aber ich möchte die Tiefenunterschiede auch gerne bildlich dargestellt haben.


----------



## dib (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> Interesse hätte ich auch wohl an solchen Geräten, nur stellen sich da ein paar Fragen, die für mich ungeklärt sind...
> 
> 
> Wie bringe ich die "Geber" aus?
> ...


 

also die kann man einfach mit der angelrute auswerfen , die gehen dabei nicht kaputt . hatte selbst mal ein smartcast humminbird , das habe ich aber wieder verkauft weil der funkgeber nur ca 40 m funkreicheweite hatte und es im flachwasser erst ab 1,2 bis 1,5 meter erst korreckt die tiefe angezeigt hat.
aber bin am überlegen mir trotz der mängel wieder eins anzuschaffen.
zum reinen ausloten sind die nämlig eigendlich ganz gut . 
lg


----------



## jungfischer+++ (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...otter/fischfinder-smartcast-rf-25e/detail.jsf

zeigt des die tiefenunterschiede auch grafisch (und auch die bodenstruktur)? 
die fischanzeige muss ja nicht umgedingt funktionieren.....


----------



## jungfischer+++ (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: suche kabellosen Fischfinder/ Echolot*

also so großes vertrauen hab ich ja in all die dinger nich.......
wenn man sich n futterboot kauft, ist doch auch n echolot mit eingebaut, kann man des auch einzeln kaufen...?


----------

